# Where To Buy And What To Buy



## BigK (14/5/14)

Hi

So i am currently a smoker and have decided to kick my habit and switch over to vaping. It's something that has to be done. I'm looking for a good once off purchase in the R 700 range which would allow me vape a variety of flavors from different suppliers. The unit i am looking for needs to similar to the Twisp in size. I was going to buy the Twisp before i stumbled upon this forum and had my eyes opened. I am looking to purchase the unit today and would prefer it be from a store where i can have a look at the recommendations. I am situated in Sunninghill and Pretoria. Anyone have stock ?

On a lighter note is very motivating to see the number of people who've kicked their habit permanently. I hope to be joining your ranks shortly. 

Thanks

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/5/14)

You're looking for an Evod bud. These starter kits are great.
Someone is bound to chime in and help you find one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BigK (14/5/14)

Thanks man. Really keen to start my vaping journey.


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

3 x Evods plus a pack of spare coils and a Vision Spinner V1 or V2.....


----------



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

Vape King has these starter kits on offer that i would think is a twisp "alike" setup

http://www.vapeking.co.za/starter-kits/vapeking-ce5-1100mah-e-cig-starter-kit.html

and eciggies has these ones (Evod) that's my favourite twisp "'alike" by far 

https://eciggies.co.za/eCiggies_EVOD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

BigK said:


> Thanks man. Really keen to start my vaping journey.


Welcome to the forum. You will not get far with R700 if you want to include juices. Check out our registered resellers in this section and visit their web sites. Maybe this post will be of help: 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-56#post-39420.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigK (14/5/14)

From where RezaD and how much ?


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

BigK said:


> From where RezaD and how much ?



If you are up north then www.eciggies.co.za or www.vapeking.co.za or down south www.vapourmountain.co.za (many of us love vapour mountain's juice) and they are an agent for eciggies so everything on that website is available from VM.

Evods FTW!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigK (15/5/14)

Thanks for all the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka (19/5/14)

Also visit www.vaping101.co.za great service and good prices on Evods.


----------



## Silverbear (19/5/14)

You mention PTA, where in PTA?


----------



## Matuka (19/5/14)

He is situated in Edenvale, but also deals online.


----------



## TylerD (19/5/14)

Matuka said:


> Also visit www.vaping101.co.za great service and good prices on Evods.


I see they sell Feelife juice. @VapeCulture , are these actually legit?


----------



## Andre (19/5/14)

TylerD said:


> I see they sell Feelife juice. @VapeCulture , are these actually legit?


Saw that too, but also that they are discontinuing it.


----------



## Metal Liz (19/5/14)

Def doesn't look like the real deal feellife juices they have there...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeCulture (19/5/14)

hmmm I must say the bottles looks very convincing


----------



## Tom (19/5/14)

BigK said:


> From where RezaD and how much ?


Seeing that you are in Sunninghill. .. vapeking is nearby and there is also an eciggies agent in Sunninghill. Both would be convenient for you. 

Get good juice tho. I started om common liqua brand and its just meh. I think at vape king you could taste some different ones before buying. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (19/5/14)

The bottles I saw didn't have any labels on hahaha *confused*

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

